# evolution skis??



## j. tanner (Oct 18, 2003)

anybody out there skied evolutions alpine skis? i skied on a pair of the ruby mountains years ago (really enjoyed them) when i used to drag my knee! just curious if someones got some imput. i'm looking for something for backcountry & powder days at the area to mount with at. I went to their website and looks like they have some cool designs. how about igneous? anyone skied those. i have to admit i am really into supporting some of these smaller companies.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

igneouses are sick possibly best out if you can handle the weight and stiffness. nothing better! in small product line. also try AK skis, and their is some company out of michigan where you can have them build an almost completely custom ski. I'm on atomic tele daddys and i swear by them but obviously atomic isn't a small operation.
have fun
aaron


----------

